# How to find jobs in NZ



## messagerohit

Hello ,

Me and my husband both have been working for over 13 years now and both of our ANZEC codes are in long term skill shortage list 

ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Software Engineer (261313),

we are making points :165 without job in NZ.

Can you please let us know how to find job in NZ . We dont want to hire anyone as I dont trust them and dont want to spend money .

Is going to NZ for short time on Vistors visa will help 

doing Post graduate is the PR option


----------



## escapedtonz

It should not cost you anything to sign up with a recruitment agent. If they are asking for a fee I would steer well clear as that is illegal.

Yes, visiting and putting yourself in front of employers would help massively.


----------



## manish41711

messagerohit said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Me and my husband both have been working for over 13 years now and both of our ANZEC codes are in long term skill shortage list
> 
> ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Software Engineer (261313),
> 
> we are making points :165 without job in NZ.
> 
> Can you please let us know how to find job in NZ . We dont want to hire anyone as I dont trust them and dont want to spend money .
> 
> Is going to NZ for short time on Vistors visa will help
> 
> doing Post graduate is the PR option


Have you created EOI and have received Invitation to apply? Have you already got Job Search Visa? What stage of the process you are in right now?


----------



## Kusya123

Please tell me, is it really possible to find a job right now?


----------



## escapedtonz

Kusya123 said:


> Please tell me, is it really possible to find a job right now?


Impossible to get a job here from overseas at the moment. The borders are closed and there is no known date when they will open so unlikely any employer would even be looking to fill a vacancy from overseas.


----------



## Kusya123

escapedtonz said:


> Impossible to get a job here from overseas at the moment. The borders are closed and there is no known date when they will open so unlikely any employer would even be looking to fill a vacancy from overseas.


Thank you. But it's really bad(


----------

